# Adulti dipendenti da sostanze



## alenaro

Bonjour, 

Est-ce qu'il y a une expression en français qui traduit _adulti dipendenti da sostanze_? On fait reference aux adultes qui utilisent des substances comme l'alcool et les drogues. Peut-etre, pourrait-on dire _adultes qui ont une dépendance des substances_?

Je vous remercie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Alenaro,
On parlera je crois d_'adultes qui ont une dépendance _en ajoutant si on veut être plus précis _à certaines substances__, _par ex. une dépendance à l'alcool, à la cocaïne, etc.


----------



## Elmoro

Si je comprends bien la question, je dirais que _accro _purrait faire l'affaire.


----------



## alenaro

Elmoro said:


> Si je comprends bien la question, je dirais que _accro _purrait faire l'affaire.



Est-ce que ce terme est assez formel pour etre utilise' dans une lettre pour postuler pour un travail?


----------



## Landslide89

Non. Accro est du registre familier. Ce qui me vient à l'esprit d'emblée est "toxicomane" mais je crois que c'est un peu fort


----------



## Elmoro

Landslide ha risposto per me. Non avevo capito che cercavi un termine formale...


----------

